# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم نوكيا سوفت ويير(Nokia Software) برنامج Phoenix Service Software 2012.50.000.49146 Cracked

## mohamed73

اخر اصدار لهدا البرنامج *Phoenix   service    Software 2012.50.000.49146  Cracked* *النسخة رقم* *2012.50.000.49146   *  
Download Link : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Main component versions in the release: 
• Product API 2012.46.2.49145
• Nokia Connectivity Cable USB Driver Version 7.1.101.0
• Flash Update Package 12.49.0
• FUSE Connection Manager v 2012.51.1 
MAIN CHANGES & ERROR CORRECTIONS FROM PREVIOUS VERSION 2012.36.1.48629 
Error Corrections & changes:
New products: RM-924, RM-925, RM-926, RM-911, RM-928, RM-929
Datapackage Download-menu removed. Use Datapackage Manager to download phone software. See article SR3456
Phone connectivity improved 
All Nokia Service Software Applications will use following location for product specific data:
- Windows XP: C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Nokia\Packages
- Windows 7: C:\Program Data\Nokia\Packages 
Supported operating systems 
• Windows 7 32 Bit version
• Windows 7 64 Bit version (Please note that FLS-5 drivers do not   support Win 7 64 bit OS, therefore FLS-5 can not be used in this   operating system) 
IMPORTANT! 
Phoenix installation requires a network connection if DOT.NET framework 4.0 is not installed on PC[الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ], if you have installed it, you can ignore this.
(.NET framework is downloaded from web during phoenix installation).   
Download Link : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Mirror in 2 Parts (Download Both Parts in same folder and extract.) 
Mirror Part 1 : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Mirror Part 2 : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Read more at الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## 7anoun4har

بارك الله بك واسكنك وأهليك فسيح جناته

----------


## tremendous

مشكور اخي العزيز

----------


## yacine0585

lmklmklmk

----------


## منتصر الجنوب

بارك الله فيك

----------


## allam taha

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا

----------


## shekoamar

شكرا علي الامداد بالجديد

----------


## zayed

شكرا

----------


## bassam yousif

مشكووووور

----------


## MOUNIRCH

merci

----------


## emadnet

شكرااااا

----------


## matrix1207

merci c tres  jentie

----------


## e_badwy

مشكوررررررررررررررررررا

----------


## omllil

merci beaucoup

----------


## مسعد مختار

شكررررررررررررررا

----------


## ziadkk

الف شكر

----------


## نجوي حسن

رائع

----------


## نجوي حسن

ممتارز

----------


## salm_1

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا

----------

